# Fudgey's Sister?



## mudpuppy (Sep 6, 2017)

> The amateur gymnast was on a first date with Bristol student Liam Smith when she "panicked" and threw the faeces out of the window.




http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-bristol-41167296


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes!

I thought about dear old fudgey last night as my bride (over dinner) told me about being involved in a Re-POOP-ulation Procedure at work. You can google that but then you will know why I try and avoid work related dinner discussions around the house.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 6, 2017)

That's awesome.  

Not sure I could stomach a second date, though.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 6, 2017)

depends if she's really hot and of course has to thoroughly wash her hands.


----------



## Supe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey, give her a break, it could happen.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 6, 2017)

What a shitty situation.


----------



## P-E (Sep 7, 2017)

Artistic score 10.0, technical 0.0


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2017)

did anyone Google the RE-POOP-ulation procedure?


----------



## Supe (Sep 7, 2017)

Pretty disgusting.  I knew that sometimes they would give you poop pills to help reestablish gut bacteria, but that just takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 7, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> did anyone Google the RE-POOP-ulation procedure?


I have heard about it before.  It can be life saving.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 7, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> did anyone Google the RE-POOP-ulation procedure?


It's like reseeding an aeration tank.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 7, 2017)

It's only shit :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2017)

Found Fudgey's sister for real:

http://deadspin.com/a-jogger-dubbed-the-mad-pooper-is-terrorizing-colorad-1818521863

Either that, or Mrs. RG is doing some weird shit while RG is at work.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 19, 2017)

^ LOL at the first comment. It does make wonder though, does she wipe and if not, how has the ass rash not stopped her from continuing this habit?


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2017)

I wouldn't want to be the one doing her laundry.

I suspect she lives close by - just enough to waddle home and get in the shower without needing the services of Boudreaux's Butt Paste.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 19, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ LOL at the first comment. It does make wonder though, does she wipe and if not, how has the ass rash not stopped her from continuing this habit?


The article says she brings her own toilet paper. I wonder if she really takes the time to get clean, or just one wipe and go?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2017)

this is the main reason I cant run in the AM. my "body schedule" is set for aprox 1 hour after waking up, so to get up and run before work have to actually get up an extra hour just so I don't get on the damn news!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2017)

Supe said:


> I wouldn't want to be the one doing her laundry.
> 
> I suspect she lives close by - just enough to waddle home and get in the shower without needing the services of* Boudreaux's Butt Paste.*


That stuff rulz!!!!  smells horrible though


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> That stuff rulz!!!!  smells horrible though


I really does.  I use it on chafed legs and chest after racing from where the harness rubs.


----------



## P-E (Sep 20, 2017)

Dleg said:


> The article says she brings her own toilet paper. I wonder if she really takes the time to get clean, or just one wipe and go?


Maybe if she gets the squat just right, it doesn't take much paper at all.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 20, 2017)

Dleg said:


> one wipe and go


If you eat enough fiber, that's all you need.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 20, 2017)

P-E said:


> Maybe if she gets the squat just right, it doesn't take much paper at all.


And keeping the old ying yang free of hair.


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2017)

I don't think the poo is supposed to come out of that part, Dleg.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 20, 2017)

I'd look up ying yang to make sure I had the rigth part but I'm afraid of IT.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 20, 2017)

Just confirmed it: poo does come out of my ying yang, so I assume it would come out of hers, too.


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2017)

+1 Dleg's search history


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Just confirmed it: poo does come out of my ying yang, so I assume it would come out of hers, too.


we always substituted ying yang for ass when we wanted to say that phrase of pulling something out of your ass.


----------

